# What Things Give You Energy?



## Ruthanne (Jul 18, 2019)

*So, I'm wondering what specifically gives you energy?  Is it a view on life, a pill, a supplement, or are you just naturally energetic?  *
*
I'm drinking a strong cup of coffee right now to try and get some energy and it's working some.  My doctor has prescribed a multivitamin, B12 and D2 for me to help my energy level.  I feel somewhat more energetic but not where I want to be yet.  
*
*What things give you energy?*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 19, 2019)

Nothing, I have to push myself to get moving and then Newton's first law of motion/inertia kicks in.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 19, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Nothing, I have to push myself to get moving and then Newton's first law of motion/inertia kicks in.


So are you saying that calling yourself lazy gives you energy @Aunt Bea ?  My mom used to tell me that telling herself she was lazy got her going.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 19, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> So are you saying that calling yourself lazy gives you energy @Aunt Bea ?  My mom used to tell me that telling herself she was lazy got her going.



I'm definitely lazy but that was a big asset to me in my working life because I spent my time figuring out easier/cheaper ways to do things.

These days my problem is that I can sit and think about doing all sorts of things but unless I force myself to get up and actually do them the day just sort of slips away.  I think part of it is due to the fact that I live alone and don't have anyone to encourage/nag me to do things or finish the things that I start.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 19, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm definitely lazy but that was a big asset to me in my working life because I spent my time figuring out easier/cheaper ways to do things.
> 
> These days my problem is that I can sit and think about doing all sorts of things but unless I force myself to get up and actually do them the day just sort of slips away.  I think part of it is due to the fact that I live alone and don't have anyone to encourage/nag me to do things or finish the things that I start.


Oh my,  my mother had this record! oba-oba, LOL


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 19, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm definitely lazy but that was a big asset to me in my working life because I spent my time figuring out easier/cheaper ways to do things.
> 
> These days my problem is that I can sit and think about doing all sorts of things but unless I force myself to get up and actually do them the day just sort of slips away.  I think part of it is due to the fact that I live alone and don't have anyone to encourage/nag me to do things or finish the things that I start.


So then someone to give you encouragement would mean more energy for you?  @Aunt Bea That works somewhat for me, too.  My doctor encouraged me about a few things and it has helped me to do more.  I make myself do the things I do, too.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2019)

The sun!! ☀ When I wake up in the morning and open the blinds and see the sunshine, I'm really up for getting things done.

I've always been a bundle of energy, although  my back and knee problems of late have slowed me down..on days when they don't hurt so much I am full of beans !!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 19, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> The sun!! ☀ When I wake up in the morning and open the blinds and see the sunshine, I'm really up for getting things done.
> 
> I've always been a bundle of energy, although  my back and knee problems of late have slowed me down..on days when they don't hurt so much I am full of beans !!


That's like this song:






I realize how the aches and pains can hold us back sometimes.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2019)

I seem to have my most  energy after a good night's sleep,  like 8 hours,  and when I'm not aching too much.   Can get a lot done on those days.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 19, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> I seem to have my most  energy after a good night's sleep,  like 8 hours,  and when I'm not aching too much.   Can get a lot done on those days.


I agree, getting a good amount of sleep is needed for optimal energy levels.  I try to get between 6 and 9 hours but often get less than that these days.  So then I take little naps at times, too.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Jul 19, 2019)

coffee, and a good dose of "get going, Charlene".


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 19, 2019)

A2ZGrammie said:


> coffee, and a good dose of "get going, Charlene".


Oh yes, gotto have that coffee!  I bet a lot of us tell ourselves to do what we need to do, too.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 19, 2019)

What gets me going every day like clockwork is doing my exercises for my partial right knee on the floor on a mat
I then go on my early morning walk which sets my whole day
For yrs, I 've taken a multidose vitamin with iron,twice/day I take Vitamin C,Calcium 600mg pill
I'm not a coffee drinker{never acquired the taste}


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 19, 2019)

moviequeen1 said:


> What gets me going every day like clockwork is doing my exercises for my partial right knee on the floor on a mat
> I then go on my early morning walk which sets my whole day
> For yrs, I 've taken a multidose vitamin with iron,twice/day I take Vitamin C,Calcium 600mg pill
> I'm not a coffee drinker{never acquired the taste}


Cool!


----------



## Olivia (Jul 19, 2019)

Conversations with a best friend. That will perk me up and make me feel good more than anything.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 19, 2019)

When someone pisses me off..

I can clean the whole house with a tooth brush......


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 19, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> What things give you energy?


I have no idea
I just have it
Always been that way


----------



## Keesha (Jul 19, 2019)

Eating good food
Having a good nights sleep
A refreshing shower or swim 
A morning walk 
Yoga 
Exciting news
Adrenaline 
Some good drugs  ( kidding ) I couldn’t resist. 
A great cup of coffee or some good chocolate 
( it’s temporary but it works )


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Eating good food
> Having a good nights sleep
> A refreshing shower or swim
> A morning walk
> ...


I could go for some good pot about now!Truth is I haven't had any in many, many years.    

Those all sound like doable things.  I'm having a cup of coffee right now and it's going on midnight...never mind...my hours are a bit mixed up.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 19, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> I have no idea
> I just have it
> Always been that way


Good for you!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 19, 2019)

Seeker said:


> When someone pisses me off..
> 
> I can clean the whole house with a tooth brush......


Ditto.  Also, when someone calls and says they're coming over.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 19, 2019)

A great roll in the hay gets me energized like nothing else on this planet. Always has and, hopefully, always will!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 19, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I could go for some good pot about now!Truth is I haven't had any in many, many years.
> 
> Those all sound like doable things.  I'm having a cup of coffee right now and it's going on midnight...never mind...my hours are a bit mixed up.


Too bad we didn’t live closer.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Too bad we didn’t live closer.


Yeah.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 19, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> A great roll in the hay gets me energized like nothing else on this planet. Always has and, hopefully, always will!


You're a farmer then?


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 19, 2019)

Van Halens Jump.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 20, 2019)

When I'm working outdoors in the Summer, I often stop for a few minutes and pick a half dozen Grape Tomatoes from my garden.  A quick rinse with the hose, a couple minutes to snack on these little jewels, a drink of cold water, and I'm ready to go again.  There is something about these small fresh tomatoes that quickly boosts my energy.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 20, 2019)

If everything goes perfect the night before...
So...
A Great Dinner...
A Joint for dessert
At least an 8-hour sleep (which seldom happens)
Wake up, see the sun, admire our property, play with the boys (Lennie & Carl) and my Grandson who I will see in the morning, cuz he's having his first sleepover...
# to 5 cups of coffee, breakfast, check-in here... and the day begins with some pretty good energy...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 21, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> If everything goes perfect the night before...
> So...
> A Great Dinner...
> A Joint for dessert
> ...


Sounds effective Mike, thanks!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 21, 2019)

Don M. said:


> When I'm working outdoors in the Summer, I often stop for a few minutes and pick a half dozen Grape Tomatoes from my garden.  A quick rinse with the hose, a couple minutes to snack on these little jewels, a drink of cold water, and I'm ready to go again.  There is something about these small fresh tomatoes that quickly boosts my energy.


Who would have known about Grape Tomatoes!  I get them at the store at times and put them in a salad or eat them alone.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 21, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> Van Halens Jump.


Since you're here hypochondriac, what kinds of things give you energy?


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 21, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Since you're here hypochondriac, what kinds of things give you energy?


im too lazy to log out.
im more into things that give me peace of mind than energy. like a long swim followed by a sauna. feel so relaxed afterwards.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 21, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> im too lazy to log out.
> im more into things that give me peace of mind than energy. like a long swim followed by a sauna. feel so relaxed afterwards.


Some think that the feeling of relaxation is energizing, too!  Everyone's got their definitions...


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 21, 2019)

Either I have it or I don't. Never relied on anything to give me energy. I take a nap an our after I finish my third cup of coffee.


----------



## oldman (Jul 21, 2019)

Don M. said:


> When I'm working outdoors in the Summer, I often stop for a few minutes and pick a half dozen Grape Tomatoes from my garden.  A quick rinse with the hose, a couple minutes to snack on these little jewels, a drink of cold water, and I'm ready to go again.  There is something about these small fresh tomatoes that quickly boosts my energy.



Dark sweet cherries do it for me. If I eat about a dozen of them with a bottle of Deer Park, then in about 20 minutes I can run my 2 miles in about 15 minutes. (I may be exaggerating just a wee bit.)


----------



## nan (Jul 21, 2019)

Getting out into the country away from the hussle and bustle, and noise of the city.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 21, 2019)

just stopping for a while and reflecting how awesome i am.


----------



## Lc jones (Jul 21, 2019)

I’m not naturally energetic I’m actually sedentary by nature. But when I do need to get up and go I find that eating less is very helpful and also reducing the amount of the fat in my diet and eating low fat protein is also super important for me. And a great nights sleep is critical! ZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Liberty (Jul 22, 2019)

Hypo...you truly need help, it just ain't in your mind...lol.


----------



## debodun (Jul 22, 2019)

A cool day. I am not a fan of summertime. Heat and humidity are enervating to me. This last weekend was atrocious - heat index neat 110°F.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 22, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Hypo...you truly need help, it just ain't in your mind...lol.


would you like me to stop and reflect how awesome you are? that could give us both energy


----------



## Liberty (Jul 22, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> would you like me to stop and reflect how awesome you are? that could give us both energy


You know, you got a great idea there, Hypo...go for it.  Frankly, I don't normally need the energy though.  Hubby says I have too much energy, LOL.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 23, 2019)

debodun said:


> A cool day. I am not a fan of summertime. Heat and humidity are enervating to me. This last weekend was atrocious - heat index neat 110°F.


I feel the same way Deb, the heat kills me!  Our heat index was same as yours last Fri. and Sat.  I am so glad to have cooler temps. now but it's going to get hot again...yuck!


----------



## Patio Life (Jul 28, 2019)

debodun said:


> A cool day. I am not a fan of summertime. Heat and humidity are enervating to me. This last weekend was atrocious - heat index neat 110°F.


Heat makes me tired. Winter time I have tons of energy. Visiting with friends gives me lots of energy, then when they are gone I am happy to quietly relax.


----------



## Suzy623 (Oct 20, 2019)

Seeker said:


> When someone pisses me off..
> 
> I can clean the whole house with a tooth brush......


Had an argument with a nephew one evening and since several of our family members live around me, they heard it. When I got inside I was still so mad at the nephew I got the mop and bucket out and started mopping the floors.  It was after 11:00 at night. My niece called to see if she could come over (she'd heard the argument). I just told her I was mopping the floor and it was not a good time. The next day word had gotten around that I was 'cleaning mad' and my nieces told everyone to stay clear of me that night because they knew not to get in the way of a woman when she's 'cleaning mad'.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 20, 2019)

Cleaning, also rearranging my furniture and decorative items I have around the house. The only frustrating part is that I lose steam sooner than I did in my younger years and my achy knees hold me back.


----------



## rgp (Oct 21, 2019)

Suzy623 said:


> Had an argument with a nephew one evening and since several of our family members live around me, they heard it. When I got inside I was still so mad at the nephew I got the mop and bucket out and started mopping the floors.  It was after 11:00 at night. My niece called to see if she could come over (she'd heard the argument). I just told her I was mopping the floor and it was not a good time. The next day word had gotten around that I was 'cleaning mad' and my nieces told everyone to stay clear of me that night because they knew not to get in the way of a woman when she's 'cleaning mad'.




Next time that happens.......c'mon over.......this place could use it...


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2019)

Cool, sunny, breezy weather inspires me the most. ..  I could go outside and walk all day.


----------



## Silverfox (Oct 21, 2019)

Shopping gives me energy. I am a shop till I drop type lady and I can go for quite some time.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 21, 2019)

Upbeat rock n roll  from the 60s forward, including recent stuff.  

Hubby is more of a self-starter than I am so I follow his lead.  When he starts puttering, I get off my duff and move toward doing something constructive.  

If all else fails, I invite people over - even if it's just my kids. It's a great motivator to clear some accumulated clutter from the flat spaces that draw it like bees to honey. Mostly it's mail that needs shredding. (I'm getting to hate mail.)


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 4, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Upbeat rock n roll  from the 60s forward, including recent stuff.
> 
> Hubby is more of a self-starter than I am so I follow his lead.  When he starts puttering, I get off my duff and move toward doing something constructive.
> 
> If all else fails, I invite people over - even if it's just my kids. It's a great motivator to clear some accumulated clutter from the flat spaces that draw it like bees to honey. Mostly it's mail that needs shredding. (I'm getting to hate mail.)


I was thinking it would be nice to have someone over to chit chat with, too.  Makes me feel good, too.


----------



## Doomp (Nov 16, 2019)

I drink a lot of water, a few cups of coffee, and vitamin C supplements every day. I also see a chiropractor on a regular basis. All of these together give me a lot of stamina.


----------



## Victor (Nov 17, 2019)

Sunshine---and traveling on vacation, except at night.


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 27, 2019)

Sunshine, gardening, cleaning the pool and red red wine.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 27, 2019)

Company coming to stay over.  Gotta get my juices flowing to do what I might have been putting off cleaning  up the house...lol.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 27, 2019)

Coffee in our sunroom with my wife and the pets. All that natural light, great coffee, and my lovely wife does it for me.


----------



## Marlene (Dec 30, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> *So, I'm wondering what specifically gives you energy?  Is it a view on life, a pill, a supplement, or are you just naturally energetic?  *
> 
> *I'm drinking a strong cup of coffee right now to try and get some energy and it's working some.  My doctor has prescribed a multivitamin, B12 and D2 for me to help my energy level.  I feel somewhat more energetic but not where I want to be yet.  *
> 
> *What things give you energy?*


all of those prescriptions sound sensible.  I hope they help.  For me, watching my iron levels as I tend to be anemic since I don't absorb minerals well.  Mostly a decent night's sleep makes a great deal of difference.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 30, 2019)

I've never been high energy or hyper, but I do take supplements and that may help.  A glass of filtered water with a tablespoon full of pure lemon juice (no sugar) in the morning seems to give me energy, it helps detoxify the body and cleanse the organs. 

 A spoonful of raw unfiltered honey is also a good way to get a boost.  There's a Royal Jelly product that we used in the past when we were working and needed energy, but it was very expensive so I stopped buying it.

  Getting outside in the park with my dog even in bad weather is energizing to a degree.  Doing a food fast for two or three days also helps clean the system and give it a break, I don't do it often, but when I do I always feel better and have more energy afterwards.  A 3 day fast always helps me drop five pounds too, a boost for the mood.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've never been high energy or hyper, but I do take supplements and that may help.  A glass of filtered water with a tablespoon full of pure lemon juice (no sugar) in the morning seems to give me energy, it helps detoxify the body and cleanse the organs.
> 
> A spoonful of raw unfiltered honey is also a good way to get a boost.  There's a Royal Jelly product that we used in the past when we were working and needed energy, but it was very expensive so I stopped buying it.
> 
> Getting outside in the park with my dog even in bad weather is energizing to a degree.  Doing a food fast for two or three days also helps clean the system and give it a break, I don't do it often, but when I do I always feel better and have more energy afterwards.  A 3 day fast always helps me drop five pounds too, a boost for the mood.


Cool stuff.  Thanks.  I'm having ice water with fresh  lemon in it now.  I agree, it helps.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2019)

Marlene said:


> all of those prescriptions sound sensible.  I hope they help.  For me, watching my iron levels as I tend to be anemic since I don't absorb minerals well.  Mostly a decent night's sleep makes a great deal of difference.


A good night's sleep is a great thing.  I have bee eating fresh spinach in salads and find that helpful for low platelets.  Thanks.


----------

